# Great day on the ice



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Caught my personal best walleye yesterday. 13.5 pounds 32.5 long. Fished 3 miles north west of Catawba yesterday from 7am to 5pm 3 people 15 fish lost 5 at the hole and a number of fish came undone just off the bottom. Go to lures are the rapala jigging raps. Great day of ice fishing.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hahahahah the photoshopped sunglasses are killer.....lol

Great day on the ice!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

What a great fish, congrats.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice fish, cant wait to get up there next weekend!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

The one that "didn't" get away! Which size Jiggin rap did you use?


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

1/2oz blue and silver, also a 5/8oz ones did good.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That fish is gonna look nice on your wall!


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

man good stuff ive struggled lately ive been fishing the same area. not much for me. is it a zoo out there today?


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good job on your PB


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!! It is so fun fishing on the ice.


----------



## totherim (Jan 19, 2014)

nice fish hope to be out saturday.:


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations on the pb!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Way to go my man! Can't wait to see it on your wall. That's one awesome walleye for sure. And those glasses are a nice improvement from the original version. Looked like you were asleep.


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

Great fish, great picture, great day to be out...congrats!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!! It was a good day to be out. Glad everything ran good. It was a tag team effert to get that thing thru the ice. My buddy had to gaff him in the hole beside mine. I couldn't get it turned to come up thru the hole.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on PB, very nice eye


----------



## rtsj (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats on a beautiful fish!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Many Eyes has been tearing them up this winter. Hard to imagine pulling a bigger one than 13.5, but it's not for the lack of trying.


----------



## eyebanger (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful fish hang it up,on the wall


----------



## josh1107 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wall hanger for sure. Congrats on a beautiful fish


----------



## sitio (Feb 16, 2015)

beautiful fish


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I think I like the ice fishing better than on the boat!!!


----------

